# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  DAEMON Project RP: Powers

## Seanchaidh

_The test subjects studied at the facility all possess strange abilities. So far only a few abilities have been catalogued but more and more are being discovered every day (if you want your character to have an ability that is not listed below please pm me and if I think it is appropriate I will allow your character to have the ability and I'll add it to the power list in part two of the RP). Each character can only have one ability. DO NOT POST YOUR CHARACTER BIOS HERE OR RP HERE PLEASE.

The psychics have been categorized into four classes: 

Alpha - these psychics possess passive abilities and so the least destructive
           ones.

Beta - these psychics possess intermediate abilities whose abilties are
          fairly destructive.

Gamma - These psychics possess extremely destructive abilities.

Omega - Psychics in this class are very rare and so possess the most
             powerful and destructive abilities. (Only two omega characters
             in the entire rp - once two are created, no more are allowed).

Here are the list of abilties - REMEMBER more are yet to be catalogued._

_Alpha:_

_Telepathy - the ability of mind reading. Telepaths can glean thoughts and
                feelings from other people and the experienced can even take
                control of other people.

Inhibition Manipulation - Psychics with this ability are called persuaders.
                                 They can make anyone do anything they want just
                                 by telling them to do so (e.g. if a persuader told
                                 you to kill yourself you would). The experienced
                                 don't even need to speak to use their ability all they
                                 need to do is think.

Aura Seeing - These people can see the auras of others. With practice they
                    can absorb them stealing their life force.

Precognition - The ability to see the future when awake (conscious 
                    precognition) or when asleep (unconcious precognition).

Rapid Cellular Regeneration - the ability to rapidly heal from anywound. 
                                       As long as the brain is in contact with the rest
                                       of the body this ability works. However if the 
                                       brain is separated then the body loses this 
                                       ability. However if the brain came in contact 
                                       again the entire body will regenerate. If the
                                       brain itself is destroyed then the psychic will
                                       be unable to heal and die. People with this ability
                                       live forever as their body's cells constantly
                                       regenerate themselves.
_

_Beta:_

_Telekinesis - The ability to manipulate all matter. Telekinetics can move 
                  objects with their mind. With practice they can even move 
                  huge objects like trains ec.

Electrokinesis - The ability to generate and manipulate electrical energy.
                      These psychics can shoot large arcs of electricity from their
                      bodies. In some very rare cases they can even tranform their
                     own bodies to electrical energy and move through electricity 
                     cables and wire.

Animation - the abilities to bring inanimate things to life and control them.
                With experience they can animate larger objects.

Astral Eye - also called "Enneal Eye" is the colloquial name for the ability to 
                 show subjects visions of the Astral Realms via eye contact. One 
                 with this ability need only look into the eyes of an ally in order 
                 to show them a beautiful vision of the afterlife (the good side of 
                 the Astral Realms), or to show foes a frightening vision of the 
                 afterlife (the bad side of the Astral Realms). Though the user is 
                 aware that it is only a vision, the subject would be able to 
                 perceive this vision as though it were real. Although the images 
                 of the afterlife are real, the experience is simulated. 

Umbrakinesis - is the ability to mentally deactivate or repulse light energy to 
                    surround oneself or others in darkness. With this ability, one 
                    could even travel through shadows (called Umbrageous 
                    Teleportation, accomplished by deactivating light particles 
                    and converting said particles into a dark version of a 
                    wormhole). One with this power could or surround foes in pitch 
                    black clouds of lightless space. 

Probability Manipulation - this is the ability to control luck. People with this
                                   ability can alter the probability of an event 
                                   happening (e.g. someone winning the lottery).
                                   There has only been one case to date of 
                                    someone with this ability actually manipulating the
                                    future._

_Gamma:_

_Atmokinesis - is the ability to mentally control barometric pressure in the 
                   atmosphere and humidity at will, resulting in the change of 
                   weather patterns and formation of freak weather conditions. In 
                   many cases, people with this ability can shift the atmosphere 
                   and thus generate any natural weather occurrence from fog, 
                   mist and rain to hailstorms, blizzards and hurricanes. One with 
                   this ability is also usually rendered resistant against extreme 
                   weather conditions, or uses this ability to predict, generate, 
                   calm or resist any weather condition.

Radiation Manipulation - is an ability that allows the generation and 
                                 manipulation of various types and amounts of 
                                 radiation. One with this ability could generate an 
                                 EMP, ultraviolet, nuclear or various other types of 
                                 radiation. One with this ability could withstand it, 
                                 absorb it and re-direct it. 

Viralgenesis - the ability to create a deadly virus that kills those around
                  leaving the creater immune to them.

Terrakinesis - the ability to manipulate rock and earth substances.
                   People with this ability can cause earthquakes, landslides etc.
                   With practice the range of this ability increases._

_Omega:_

_Asterokinesis - is the tremendously powerful ability to manipulate the energy  
                     generated by stars as well as their electromagnetic, 
                     gravitational and radiational energies. Simply put, one could 
                     manipulate energy generated by stars, quasars and dark 
                     matter.

Astrakinesis  - is the ability to psychically generate and manipulate psychic 
                    and astral energies. One with this hugely powerful ability can 
                    summon astral or psychic energy and launch them as 
                    concussive beams, rays, etc. One with this ability could even 
                    cover an object in astral energy to use harmless everyday 
                    objects as dangerous weapons, or project astral versions of 
                    oneself or others. This ability could even be used to disrupt or 
                    enhance certain psychic abilities_.

----------

